

24 years of Windows package design - zeynel1
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/24-years-of-windows-package-design-643034

======
kajecounterhack
Wow these boxes make me nostalgic... I don't remember anything before 3.1 but
when I was about four that was the first time I used a computer. Guess what
for? Tetris. That's right.

It was the best.

Windows 95 was the first time I used the internet.

Windows 98 was when I spilled milk over my dad's expensive block that he
called a "lap top" and when I downloaded my first virus.

Windows ME...the first time a computer made me cry? jk I was pretty happy
upgrading to XP though

The rest aren't so nostalgic. It was pretty much XP until I discovered Linux.

------
spyrosk
I don't know why (except maybe for the first ones) but this is what I thought
when I saw them together:

IBM (v1 to v3)

Clipart collection (v3.1)

Active desktop has stopped working (95 to ME)

Apple (windows 7)

------
sjs
First they're too boring, then too busy, then too boring again? This guy is
never happy! Personally I think of all the pre-XP boxes Win2k's is by far the
nicest. They finally got rid of all the extra crap he complained about and
then he derides it for being boring. Yeesh.

------
skoob
Wow, 24 years of ugly. The only one that's even half decent is the 3.1 box --
despite the ugly "New!" badge and the ridiculously condensed font...

It's hard to tell from those small images, but what are those strange boils on
the Windows 7 logo supposed to be?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Leaves, flowers, lens flares, a pine tree (I think). Snatching defeat from the
jaws of victory again, in any case.

------
allenbrunson
for me, windows nt workstation 4.0 was where the product peaked. we finally
got a consumer version of a real 32-bit os, rather than a flimsy shell sitting
on top of dos. its gui was attractive, by microsoft standards. it wasn't yet
loaded down with crap.

windows 2000 was the one that made me jump ship. to me it looked like "baby's
first computer" or something.

after that i spent several years in the wilderness, trying various
alternatives. linux didn't appeal to me for very long. i eventually settled on
beos, including a short stint working for be. when they went out of business,
i switched to macs, and here i still am.

